# Venice, Italy



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

Following my two nights in England we flew out to Venice and only gave ourselves one full day to pack it all in.  For a place full of so many canals and boats, we certainly did tons of walking.




DSC01590 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC01595 by The Braineack, on Flickr




St Mark&#x27;s Campanile above Doge&#x27;s Palace by The Braineack, on Flickr




Erin in old mirror by The Braineack, on Flickr




Doge&#x27;s Palace Document Room by The Braineack, on Flickr




Ceiling over staircase by The Braineack, on Flickr




Venice Canal by The Braineack, on Flickr




Wood masks in window by The Braineack, on Flickr




Narrow Alley by The Braineack, on Flickr




Ponte Longo Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

Sailing between Murano and Venice by The Braineack, on Flickr




Riva degli Schiavoni by The Braineack, on Flickr




S. Marco Giardinetti Pier by The Braineack, on Flickr




Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by The Braineack, on Flickr




How much is that camera in the window? by The Braineack, on Flickr




Golden Venice Sun by The Braineack, on Flickr




Golden Gondola Rower by The Braineack, on Flickr




Golden Passage by The Braineack, on Flickr




Stazione di Venezia Santa Lucia by The Braineack, on Flickr

The entire set can be seen here: Venice, Italy


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pretty cool place to visit. Don't think I would live there. Not that good of a swimmer anymore.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice trip!  I like that last shot and the one on the bridge especially.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 8, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Following my two nights in England we flew out to Venice and only gave ourselves one full day to pack it all in.  For a place full of so many canals and boats, we certainly did tons of walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set. I particularly liked the mirror portrait and the narrow alley. I am reminded of an old telegram, variously attributed to everyone from Robert Benchley to Mark Twain: "Arrived Venice. Streets flooded. Advise."


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

in my case it was:

Arrive Venice. No Shuttle. No Phone. No English. Advise!


we had paid for a shuttle to pick us up from the airport and take us to the port for a watertaxi...didn't work out as planned.  We got sim cards in the UK but forgot to allow roaming once in Italy so we were able to connect to the internet or make phone calls.

No one was there to greet us.  And after a 10min walk to the port (at midnight without a clue), our watertaxi wasnt there either.  Eventually we were able to find someone that was able to put us in touch with the place we hired and he ultimately took us to our hotel.  Probably the only person in Italy that we encountered that didn't really speak any English so it was tough.

It was an interesting first experience in a foreign country for sure.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Don't think I would live there. Not that good of a swimmer anymore.



According to my fitbit, i walked over 7 miles in Venice. roughly 18,000 steps.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice pics. Did you eat any real pizza?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice pics. Did you eat any real pizza?



Like you can get real pizza in Italy.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice pics. Did you eat any real pizza?


I didnt eat enough, people said try the pasta.  waste of carbs.  at the tail end of the trip we ate at the same place 3 times in a row since the pizza there was so perfect.


----------



## Arpit96 (Jun 24, 2016)

Venice!
I was there just last year (maybe this exact date too )
I loved how beautiful the place is. And I love how well you clicked it in the pic with the bridge and one at night. Beautiful!
I really liked the ice cream there. So much better than the ones available here in India.
Did you try them?


----------

